# اخبار و اعلانات > گفتگوی عمومی کامپیوتر و فناوری اطلاعات >  مدرک و مدرک گرایی

## amin1softco

متن  بسیار جالبی به دستم رسید که نمی دانم نویسنده آن کیست اما از باب جانا  سخن از زبان ما می گویی تصمیم گرفتم در صفحه اول سایت خودم به بازنشر آن  بپردازم :
از  سال ٨٠ که مدرک لیسانسم را با معدلی بالا، از دانشگاه صنعتی شریف گرفتم تا  سال ١٣٨۴ باید دائماً جواب دوستانم را میدادم که چرا فوق لیسانس نمیگیری.  دو باری ھم کنکور شرکت کردم و با رتبه خوب در دانشگاه خودم قبول شدم اما  نرفتم. سال ٨۶ که کارشناسی ارشد مدیریت را از دانشگاه شریف گرفتم (با رتبه و  معدل بالا) باز تا امروز، دوستان زیادی می پرسند *که چرا دکترا نمیگیری…*
پراکنده در جاھای مختلف جواب داده ام. اما گفتم یک پاسخ تفصیلی اینجا بنویسم… 

*مقدمه اول:*
یک واقعیت وجود دارد. نباید نظام آموزشی، به مسیر رشد و پرورش ما جھت بدھد، این ما ھستیم که مسیر رشد خود را انتخاب و ترسیم میکنیم.
شاید  سالھا بعد، علاوه بر دکترا و پست دکترا، پست پست دکترا، پست پست پست دکترا  و … ھم در دانشگاه ھا شکل گرفت. یعنی ما دیگر باید زندگی خود را تعطیل  کنیم و تا دم مرگ به در دانشگاھھا دخیل ببندیم؟
ھر درجه تحصیلی معنا و مفھوم و کارکردی دارد. اجازه بدھید که اول در مورد کارشناسی بگوییم.
خود  کارشناسی یکی از ترجمه ھای غلط و طنز آمیز است. کارشناس کسی است که سالھا  تخصص و تجربه دارد. ما ھر کسی که چھار سال در دانشگاه میچرخد و غذای ارزان  میخورد و روی صندلی ھای سفت دانشگاه، مینشیند و اس ام اس بازی میکند و با  تقلب در پایان ترم نمره ای می آورد، کارشناس مینامیم!
لیسانس  واژه متفاوتی است. لیسانس یعنی مجوز ٫ چیزی مثل جواز کسب! من وقتی لیسانس  مھندسی مکانیک گرفتم، یعنی میتوانم و مجازم با این دانش، امرار معاش کرده و  حق دارم در مورد آن حوزه، تا حد دانشم اظھار نظر کنم.
به معنای واقعی کلمه تبدیل شوم. « کارشناس » من باید چند سال در آن حوزه کار کنم تا به یک به ھمین دلیل، در عمده کشورھای دنیا، مردم رشته لیسانس خود را با نگرشی به بازار کار و نیازھای روز جامعه، انتخاب می کنند.
فوق  لیسانس یا کارشناسی ارشد، برای کسانی است که میخواھند در یک حوزه خاص  عمیقتر شوند. عموماً وقتی معنی پیدا میکند که کسی لیسانس خوانده و مدتی در  آن حوزه کار کرده و سپس تصمیم میگیرد به دانش خودش در آن حوزه عمق دھد.
مثلاً  من مکانیک خوانده ام، سالھا در صنعت کار میکنم، میبینم حوزه کنترل و  اتوماسیون حوزه جذابی است که دانش من در آن محدود است. به دانشگاه برمیگردم  تا دانش خودم را در آن حوزه خاص ارتقاء دھم. طبیعی است کسی میتواند این  مقطع را به پایان ببرد که معلومات خود را در حوزه ای با رعایت روش شناسی  علمی، به نتایجی کاربردی تبدیل کرده و گزارشی از این فعالیت (تحت عنوان تز  یا مقاله) ارائه نماید دکترا برای کسانی است که رسالت خود را تولید علم و  پیشبرد مرز دانش جھان در یک حوزه تخصصی می دانند.

*مقدمه دوم:*
اما  در ایران تعریف متفاوتی در ذھن مردم است. ھمه فکر میکنند تا جایی که وقت و  استعداد دارند باید این مقاطع را درست یکی پس از دیگری ادامه دھند!کارکرد  اصلی ھم، نه دغدغه توسعه دانش و مھارت فردی است و نه پیشرفت علم. عمدتاً یک
عنوان است.
این  را از اینجا میفهمم که میبینم برخی دوستانم در دوره دکترا، درد  دل   میکنند که باید هر هفته یک مقاله بخوانند! این خود نشان میدهد که مقاله   خواندن، یک «درد» است نه «غذایی برای یک روح گرسنه علم».

*اما حالا دلایل من:*
- ما در شرایط امروز کشور، در عمده رشته ھا – نمیگویم ھمه. میگویم عمده –مصرف کننده دانش  تولیدی جھان ھستیم یا اگر ھم نیستیم بی دلیل دست به تولید دانش زده ایم  (فقط برای حفظ پرستیژ کشور و رتبه ھای علمی). ما ھنوز یک مصرف کننده صحیح  ھم نیستیم. به ھمین دلیل مدرک کارشناسی ھم، زیادتر از نیازمان است. شاید به  ھمین دلیل مسئولان امر، ده ھا واحد درس عمومی را به مجموعه دروس دانشگاھی  افزوده اند تا این چھار سال به ھر حال به شکلی پر شود!
من  کارخانه ھای بنز و بی ام و و برخی از برترین صنایع دنیا را از نزدیک  میشناسم و بارھا بازدید کرده ام. مرکز طراحی آنھا پر از کسانی است که  لیسانس (یا به قول آنھا دیپلم مھندسی) دارند و یکی دو نفر دکتر ھم برای  پرستیژ به مدیریت برخی واحدھا منصوب شده اند. من نمیفھمم اگر تولید بنز با  لیسانس ممکن است چرا داشتن انبوھی فوق لیسانس و دکترا، به مونتاژ پژو منجر  شده است!
در بسیاری از حوزه ها ما هنوز Generalist هم نداریم پس چرا باید به دنبال Specialist برویم. 
در  رشته خودم عرض میکنم. وقتی هنوز در  بسیاری از رشته های دانشگاهی ما، هنوز  «ارتباطات و مذاکره» را به عنوان یک  درس ارائه میدهند و این دو حوزه  کاملاً تخصصی از هم تفکیک نشده اند، بیشتر  شبیه شوخی خواهد بود که من بروم  دکترا بگیرم و مثلاً به طور خاص در خصوص «تفاوتهای الگوهای مذاکره  درونسازمانی بین  زنان و مردان با سن ۳۰ تا ۴۰ سال در مشاغل خصوصی و بنگاه  های کوچک و متوسط  در کلانشهر های ایران»تز بنویسم!!!!
شاید بعد از نوشتن این تز، به من دکتر شعبانعلی بگویند به جای مهندس شعبانعلی من ھر بار که دکتر صدایم کنند فکر میکنم دارند مسخره ام میکنند! شاید آنھا نفھمند چه میگویند اما من که میدانم معنی دکتر چیست…
-  شاید یکی از کارکردھای مدرک دکترا، تدریس در دانشگاه ھا باشد. اما واقعیت  این است که ھدف من بزرگتر از تدریس دانشگاھی است. من در حال آموزش به  مدیران اقتصادی کشور ھستم و فکر میکنم آموزش امروز آنان، فوریت بیشتری دارد  تا آموزش جوانان فردا. اگر فردا اقتصاد کشورم، مثل امروز باشد، جوانان  کشور شغلی نخواھند داشت تا بتوانند از آموخته ھای دانشگاھی خود استفاده  کنند…
- تجربه امروز ایران و جھان نشان داده که* بزرگترین تغییرات اقتصادی و مدیریتی و صنعتی جھان را نه دانشگاھیان نظریه پرداز، بلکه صنعتگران عملگرا ایجاد کرده اند.* انتخاب با ماست که در زمره کدام گروه باشیم اما من گروه دوم را ترجیح میدھم.
-  مبحث ھزینه فرصت نیز بحث مھمی است که ھمیشه به آن اشاره کرده ام. وقتی من  میتوانم به جای ۵٠٠٠ ساعت وقت گذاشتن و اخذ مدرک دکترا (با ھدف اینکه  عنوانی به القابم اضافه شود) ٢ یا ٣ کتاب ارزشمند تألیف کنم که برای ده ھا  ھزار نفر از ھم وطنانم مفید فایده واقع شود، خیانت به جامعه است که عنوان و  لقب خودم را به نیاز مردم جامعه ام ترجیح دھم.
خلاصه  اینکه به نظر من، نیاز امروز جامعه من مدرک نیست. بلکه ما نیازمند  دانشمندانی عملگرا و مطالعه محور ھستیم که علم روز دنیا را بیاموزند و آن  را ھمچون لباسی بر قامت فرھنگ و جامعه ما بدوزند و ما را از این عریانی که  گرفتار آنیم  نجات دھند. ادامه تحصیل در دانشگاه، یکی از روشھای علم آموزی و  دانش اندوزی است که ١۵ سال فعالیت دانشگاھی و صنعتی در ایران و جھان، به  من به تجربه ثابت کرده که برای ایران امروز، اگر ھم یکی از روشھاست قطعاً  بھترین
روش نیست.
من  ضمن احترام به ھمه دوستان عزیزم که در دانشگاھھا در خدمتشان ھستم، احساس  میکنم کار کردن با مدرک دکترا در بسیاری از رشته ھا در شرکتھای ایرانی  مانند به دست داشتن ساعت رولکس برای کسی است که در پرداخت ھزینه تخم مرغ  شام خود ھم دچار بحران است…
یا  شبیه پرتاب کردن ماھواره به سمت آسمان، در شرایطی که ھواپیماھا به سمت  زمین سقوط میکنند. یا شبیه مطالعه بر روی فن آوری نانو، در کشوری که خط کش  ھا در ابعاد سانتی متر ھم درست اندازه نمیگیرند.  یا شبیه…

----------


## saied_hacker

بله چیزی جز حقیقت نیست 
از یه طرف مدرک گرایی هس از یه طرف سربازی ... 
مشکل یکی دوتا نیست که، مدرکی هم که درنهایت خیلی ها میگیرن از سیکل هم کمتره چون فقط پاس کردن و رفتن جلو بجز تعدادی محدود 
الان به بچه های کارشناسی بگو یه برانامه :) بنویس اسمتو چاپ کنه خیلی ها نمی تونن ( حداقل چیزی که من تو دانشگاه ازاد رودهن/دماوند/شهری ری دیدم).

بجای صرف هزینه و زمان  می شه رفت و کار یاد گرفت ، حالا در سطح بالاتر رفت و مدارکش  رو گرفت...
(البته لیسانس رو حداقل توی زمینه کاری ما باید داشت)

----------


## hamidhws

ای جانم. یعنی گل گفتی یا گفت!یعنی حرف دلمو با بیانی شیوا و رسا زد. خدا خیرت بده که نقل کردی و خدا خیرش بده که مطرح کرد.من کاری به دانشگا های کشور های دیگه ندارم اما این سیستم اموزشی توی کشور ما 2 زار نمیارزه,فقط و فقط یه سری مباحث اکثرا بی خاصیت و پراکنده رو به زور به خورد دانشجو میدن . هزار بار گفتم بازم میگم علم و دانش باید پرسش بشه . وقتی شما میتونی یه مطلب رو عمیقا یاد بگیری و اونو گسترش بدی که با یه ذهن پرسشگر مسائل رو دنبال کنی.اما این سیستم اموزشی صرفا روی پایه حفظیات بنا شده .به شما 100 تا فرمول ریاضی یاد میدن اما چون نمیدونید فلان فرمول برای چه کاری کشف شده یا اصلا فلان فرمول کدام نیاز شمارو براورده میکنه؟ صرفا اونارو حفظ میکنیم و با نمرات بالا ادعای انسان عالم رو داریم اما اگه فردا بخوایم یه الگوریتم رو که مثلا احتیاج به انتگرال داره رو حل کنیم حتی نمیفهمیم برای حل اون باید از انتگرال استفاده کنیم!
این نظر شخصی منه: نظام آموزشی فعلی ذهن ها رو تنبل میکنه و خلاقیت و تفکر رو به حداقل میرسونه. برای اثبات اون هم دانشجو هایی که با مدرک بالا فارغ التحصیل میشن و از بین اونها کسایی رو که مطالعات غیر درسی نداشتن رو از لحاظ علمی برسی کنید.بعدش برای دانشگاه و سیستم اموزشی خودمون مجلس ختم بگیریم!

----------


## amin1softco

*saied_hacker* @
موافقم اگر بخواهیم حد وسط را بگیریم حداقل باید یک لیسانس داشته باشیم 

*hamidhws*@ 
+1
ولی من که یادمه خیلی با ذوق و شوق با ریاضیات برخورد می کردم :دی ولی در کل بیشتر به جوی که موجوده بر می گرده.

----------


## UfnCod3r

عالی بود 



> نظام آموزشی فعلی ذهن ها رو تنبل میکنه و خلاقیت و تفکر رو به حداقل میرسونه.


100% موافق  :لبخند گشاده!: 

نمی دونم کی ایرانی ها می خوان طرز تفکرشون رو عوض کنن و دست از مدرک بازی و... بردارن  :متفکر:

----------


## eshpilen

متن خوبی بود و چیزهایی رو گفته بود که تاحالا حداقل به این شکل روشن و مستدل بیان نشده بودن.
اما 100% دقیق و جامع تمام واقعیت ها هم نبود.
البته ایرادهاش زیاد گنده نبود.
مثلا اینجا که میگه:



> یا  شبیه پرتاب کردن ماھواره به  سمت آسمان، در شرایطی که ھواپیماھا به سمت  زمین سقوط میکنند. یا شبیه  مطالعه بر روی فن آوری نانو، در کشوری که خط کش  ھا در ابعاد سانتی متر ھم  درست اندازه نمیگیرند.  یا شبیه…


منظورش حداقل مبهمه.
یعنی میشه این برداشت رو کرد که تا وقتی که مشکل سقوط هواپیماها حل نشده نباید بریم سراغ ماهواره.
خب این نظر هم که فکر نمیکنم درست باشه.
بهتر بود یک رفع ابهامی میکرد. شایدم منظورش همون بوده؟  :متفکر: 
از این نظر درست میگه ها، اینکه تعادل و احتمالا واقعیت گرایی بقدر کافی وجود نداره، ولی این با اینکه بگیم تا وقتی مشکل هواپیما و خط کش حل نشده اصلا نباید بریم دنبال این چیزا فرق میکنه.

----------


## Arash_janusV3

من با این حرف موافقم که سطح آموزشی و یا مدرک ما کاملا بی ارزش و فاقد محتوای تخصصی هستش
اما این من هستم که می توانم خودم را در حد مدرکم بالا بیارم
در بعضی موارد در مقالات یا نوشته ها مشاهده می کنم که اکثر برنامه نویس ها ترک تحصیل کردند و رفتند دنبال کارشون و الان هم مایکروسافت و ...
را راه انداختند و وضع توپ :لبخند: 
ولی یکی نیست به اینها بگه آیا واقعا اینها از عملکرد خودشون راضی هستند؟!!!
منظورم را با یک سوال واضح تر می گم
شاید با کمی تفکر بتوانیم خودمون پاسخ هم بدیم
شما مقایسه کنید یک فردی که دیپلم داره و یک فردی کارشناسی ارشد
حتی با در نظر گرفتن اینکه وضعیت مالی دیپلم بیشتر و بهتر از ارشد هستش
حالا اگر از اینها بپرسیم که احساس تون نسبت به خودتون و وضعیتی که دارید رو چطور ارزیابی می کنید ؟
من به جرات می تونم پاسخ بدم به شرطی که دو طرف واقع بینانه پاسخ دهند
دیپلم می گه حسی ندارم یا می گه حداکثر 10 20 درصد
ولی ارشد با هر وضعیت بدی که داره می گه حس می کنم بالای 80 90 درصد
من در این خصوص شک ندارم چون بارها از دوستان مختلف که از وضعیت شون راضی نبودن و تحصیل کرده هم بودند وقتی این سوال را می پرسیدم 
خودشون هم از پاسخی که می دادند تعجب می کردند!!!...
من وقتی وارد دانشگاه شدم دو سال سابقه برنامه نویسی حرفه ای داشتم
رشته من هم نرم افزار بود به جرات می گم دانشگاه هیچ بار علمی برای من نداشت 
ولی من به دنبال علم رفتم یعنی سعی کردم یک دانشجو باشم
یادمه یک روز استاد مدلسازی به من گفت برای چی می یای دانشگاه تو که تکمیلی 
گفتم من برای یاد گرفتن نمی یام
پوزخند زد و گفت پس برای چی میای(منظور از این سوالش این بود که پس برای الافی می یای)
گفتم می یام تا بتونم احساسم رو نسبت به خودم بهتر کنم
هیچ وقت چهره استاد از یادم نمی ره به مانیتور خیره شده بود شاید داشت افسوس می خورد...
اینها را گفتم که شاید بتونه یک نگاهی به دوستان بده
من واقعا نگاهم به تحصیل صرفا تخصص نیست
ولی اگر تحصیلات نداشته باشم مثل اینه که تخصصی هم ندارم
هر چند خود مدرک ارزشی نداره اونم در ایران ولی مهم اون احساسی ست که عنوان کردم
پیشنهاد میدم شما هم بهش فکر کنید شاید نسبت به خودتون بهتر به نتیجه برسید
روز و روزگار خوش

----------


## hamidhws

> منظورش حداقل مبهمه.
> یعنی میشه این برداشت رو کرد که تا وقتی که مشکل سقوط هواپیماها حل نشده نباید بریم سراغ ماهواره.


نه دوست عزیز فکر نمیکنم منظورشون این بود. این دوستمون اون جملات تناقض رو گفتن تا نهایتا این مفهموم رو برسونن که مثلا توی کشوری که پتانسیل بهره وری  1% علم هم وجود نداره بالابردن سطح دانش بیهوده هست . (وقتی نتونی از علمت استفاده کنی مثل بذری هست که بکاری اما نتونی درو کنی) . اینجا هیچ چیز سرجای خودش نیست و حتی زیرساخت لازم وجود نداره که از 1% پتانسیل فکری افراد استفاده کنه !ایشون با یه مثال جالب از جملات تناقض این مطلب رو رسوندن . متاسفانه توی کشور ما ترازوی فهم یک فرد به سنگینی مدرکشه نه خلاقیت و استعداد و پتانسیل واقعیش . حالا اگه دانشگاهای ما استعداد پروری میکردن و واقعا مفید بودن دلم نمیسوخت . خدایی جز چرت و پرت هیچی نیست!فکر نکن این حرفارو میزنم چون خودم مدرک ندارم و ... ! خودم مدرک کارشناسی دارم و کل خانوادم زیر فوق یا دکتری ندارن. اما بازم میگم نظام اموزشی این مملکت جز چرت و پرت هیچی نیست و نه تنها مفید نیست  استعداد و خلاقیت  و قدرت تحلیلو تفکر رو تا حد صفر پایین میاره 




> این را از اینجا میفهمم که میبینم برخی دوستانم در دوره دکترا، درد دل میکنند که باید هر هفته یک مقاله بخوانند! این خود نشان میدهد که مقاله خواندن، یک «درد» است نه «غذایی برای یک روح گرسنه علم».


یعنی خدا خیرش بده که هرچی میگه حرف دله ! بابا منم صد بار گفتم خلاقیت به همراه یک ذهن پرسشگر میاد . و ذهن پرسشگر دنبال مسائلی میره که ناخداگاه علاقه و استعداد شما درش نهفته است. شخص خودش باید زمینه یادگیریش رو انتخاب کنه نه اینکه به زور به خوردش بدن!
خب نتیجش میشه همین دیگه! دانشجوی بدبخت نه از روی علاقه بلکه به خاطر نمره مجبور(خواهش میکنم به واژه اجبار دقت کنید) به حفظ کردن (حفظ نه یادگیری) مسائل پراکنده میشه برای زمینه ها یی که نه در اون استعداد داره نه موجب شکوفایی استعداد و قوه خلاقیتش میشه!به خدا اگه این سیستم اموزشی از پایه تغییرات بنیادین میکرد و هم زیر ساخت بهره وری از علم توی کشور به اندازه تولید علم افزایش پیدا میکرد ایران الان جهان سوم (با قدمت چند هزار ساله) و امریکا جهان اول (با قدمت چند صد ساله) نبود . این حرفو هم اینجا هم هرجای دیگم میزنم و ترسی هم ازش ندارم : تمام مدیران و مسئولینی که مسبب این فضاحت و پسرفت هستند و قدرت تغییر رو هم دارن اگر دانش پیاده سازی اون رو ندارن باید کنار بکشن و گرنه نه من نه اونایی که بخاطر جهالت اونا لطمه خوردیم نه این دنیا نه اون دنیا حلالشون نمیکنیم

----------


## hamidhws

> من واقعا نگاهم به تحصیل صرفا تخصص نیست
> ولی اگر تحصیلات نداشته باشم مثل اینه که تخصصی هم ندارم
> هر چند خود مدرک ارزشی نداره اونم در ایران ولی مهم اون احساسی ست که عنوان کردم


دوست عزیز این احساسی که فرمودید یک مسئله فرهنگیه و عرف  وشرایط جامعه باعث شده این احساس در شما بوجود بیاد .توی هر جامعه شخصیت هر انسان بر اساس معیار های خاصی ارزش گذاری میشه و توی کشور ما مدرک باعث افزایش شخصیت و محبوبیت یک شخص در سطح جامعه میشه . شما هم جزئی از یک جامعه هستید و این احساس شما بخاطر هنجارهای اجتماعی درون شما بوجود اومده و دلیل درستی اون نیست!
من نمیگم مدرک در کل خوب نیست و ... . من میگم حالا که قراره یه دانشجو عمر و جوونی و وقتو و انرژییشو به مدت چندین سال یا دهه! توی دانشگاه ها صرف کنه چرا نباید زیر ساخت طوری پیاده بشه که دانشجو مجبور نباشه از دروس غیر درسی برای بالابردن علم خودش استفاده کنه؟چرااین همه وقتو انرژی رو باید بزاریم که فقط خودمون رو گول بزنیم فقط برای اینکه احساس کنیم که احساس بهتری نسبت به خودمون داریم و هیچ فایده و بار علمی برامون نداشته باشه؟یه دانشگاه میتونه محل استعداد یابی و بالابردن استعداد یک شخص باشه (همین کاری که کشورهای جهان اول و پیشرفته انجام میدن) نه صرفا برای داشتن احساس بهتر نسبت به خودمون!

----------


## علی متقی پور

من با افتخار میگم که لیسانس فلسفه ام و برنامه نیوس هم هستم. من فکر میکنم مدرک گرایی تو همه ما هست. حتی خود منم با اینکه مدرکم بی ربطه ولی مدرک رو مهم میدونم.

راستی امین جان مثه اینکه خدمت اثرات خودش را گذاشته ها :)

----------


## parvizwpf

با همه این صحبت ها امیدواریم روزی مایی که زمانی سردمدار علم و نوآوری دنیا بودیم به اون روزا برگردیم. ولی من فلسفه یه سری چیزا رو نمیدونم شاید جاش اینجا نباشه ولی خیام میگه :
هر چند که رنگ و بوی زیباست مرا / چون لاله رخ و چو سرو بالاست مرا
معلوم نشد که در طربخانه خاک / نقاش ازل بهر چه آراست مرا
این همه تلاش تکاپو ب درو دیوار زدن آخرش چه حکمی داره؟ نمیخوام کفر بگم حتما منو درک میکنید چرا باید این همه کشید و کشید آخه تا به کجا رسید؟ من مغزم جوابگو نیست . برخی اوقات با دوستم میشنیم میگیم چی کار کردیم ایجا اصلا برای چی اومدیم اینجا . شاید تنها چزی که آروممون میکنه اینه که میگیم کاشکی یه یادی از ما باقی بمونه یعنی تونسته باشیم گره ای از کار مردم وا کنیم خدمتی کرده باشیم تا اینکه خودمون و خودم و من و منیت رو بهش برسیم.
بود آیا که خرامان ز درم بازآیی؟ / گره از کار فرو بسته ما بگشایی؟
ببخشید.

----------


## eshpilen

> این دوستمون اون جملات تناقض رو گفتن تا نهایتا این مفهموم رو برسونن که مثلا توی کشوری که پتانسیل بهره وری  1% علم هم وجود نداره بالابردن سطح دانش بیهوده هست.


 میدونم منظورش چی بود.
ولی بنظر من این حرف هم بطور کلی و مطلق درست نیست.
بالابردن سطح دانش هیچوقت کاملا بیهوده نیست.
ولی خب بحث اولویت و تعادل و نیازهای ابتدایی تر هست.
من با این موافقم که باید روی تعادل و واقعگرایی بیشتر فکر کنیم و احتمالا تخصیص منابع و برنامه ها و آموزش و غیره رو تغییر بدیم.
ولی در کنارش مشکلی نداره، مفیده، یا حتی لازمه که آموزش دانش و فناوریهای پیشرفته و تحقیقات و کار روی اونا هم حداقل تاحدی وجود داشته باشه.
ممکنه ما نتونیم اون مشکلات دیگر رو حتی با وجود اختصاص تمام منابع خودمون، در زمان نزدیکی بقدر کافی حل کنیم، یا اصلا فرض کنید هیچوقت نشه، آیا باید از اون دانش و فناوریهای دیگر هم محروم بمونیم و صفر باشیم؟ اینطوری عقب میفتیم و ممکنه برای آیندهء دورتری بازم مشکلات و هزینهء بیشتری ببار بیاد.

----------


## eshpilen

> با همه این صحبت ها امیدواریم روزی مایی که زمانی سردمدار علم و نوآوری دنیا بودیم به اون روزا برگردیم. ولی من فلسفه یه سری چیزا رو نمیدونم شاید جاش اینجا نباشه ولی خیام میگه :
> هر چند که رنگ و بوی زیباست مرا / چون لاله رخ و چو سرو بالاست مرا
> معلوم نشد که در طربخانه خاک / نقاش ازل بهر چه آراست مرا
> این همه تلاش تکاپو ب درو دیوار زدن آخرش چه حکمی داره؟ نمیخوام کفر بگم حتما منو درک میکنید چرا باید این همه کشید و کشید آخه تا به کجا رسید؟ من مغزم جوابگو نیست . برخی اوقات با دوستم میشنیم میگیم چی کار کردیم ایجا اصلا برای چی اومدیم اینجا . شاید تنها چزی که آروممون میکنه اینه که میگیم کاشکی یه یادی از ما باقی بمونه یعنی تونسته باشیم گره ای از کار مردم وا کنیم خدمتی کرده باشیم تا اینکه خودمون و خودم و من و منیت رو بهش برسیم.
> بود آیا که خرامان ز درم بازآیی؟ / گره از کار فرو بسته ما بگشایی؟
> ببخشید.


 به واقعیت مخوف بزرگی اشاره کردی که الان سراسر دنیا بهش گرفتاره.
دین و معنویت هم همچنان در حال افول هستن.
انگار با این وضع تاریکی هنوز به اوج خودش نرسیده.
بنظر بنده همچنان داریم به سمت تاریکی و بقول بعضیا زمستان پیش میریم.

وضعیت بدی شده.
نیات معنوی و انجام نیکوکاری بسیار دشوار شده.
یعنی خیلی وقتا حتی احمقانه بنظر میاد.
آدم احساس میکنه استثمار میشه.
احساس میکنه یا درواقع میبینه که خیلی از مردم هم اصلا لیاقت کمک و خدمت رو ندارن.
سوء استفاده میکنن.
همه دنبال خودخواهی ها و شهوت و حرص و منافع خودشون هستن.
و خب وضع خود آدم هم خوب نیست و ظرفیت چندانی فراتر از تامین خودش و دفاع از خودش نداره.
آدم میبینه که اول باید به فکر خودش باشه.
یه روزی اگر به مشکل بخوره حتی اونایی که بهشون کمک کرده کمکش نمیکنن.
واقعا وضعیت اخلاقی داره فاجعه بار میشه. یا درواقع شده!

منکه دنبال افزایش قدرت خودم هستم. دنبال دفاع از خودم. دنبال محافظت از خودم در این تاریکی و زمستان.
البته سعی میکنم اصول بنیادین معنویت و احکام مشترک و اصلی ادیان رو درنظر بگیرم تا چپه نشم!

بهرحال با این فعالیت های سالم، آدم مشغول هم میشه و دلخوش.
وگرنه که هیچ! بریم معتاد بشیم؟ دنبال شهوات بریم؟ عیاشی؟ خلافکاری؟ علافی؟ خشونت؟ ...
وضع بدیه.
انسانیت هر روز درحال افوله.

فعلا کار بیشتری از من یکی که برنمیاد.
درحال نبردیم برای بقا و حداقلی از آرامش و راحتی.

----------


## eshpilen

من به فکر کشورم نیستم.
کشور برای من مدتهاست که مفهومی نداره.
چراکه دشمنان و تهدیدها در همین جا هم از زمانیکه خودم را شناختم مرا احاطه کرده اند و اگر بتوانند در میهنم مرا میکشند، به زنجیر و استثمار میکشند، شکنجه ام میکنند، گمراه و نابودم میکنند.
زمانه زمانه ایست که مرزها از میان رفته.

کدام کشور؟
کدام مردم؟
وقتی اینها فقط حرف است.
وقتی همه به فکر خودشان هستند.

ولی من نمیخواهم کشور را تخریب کنم.
و اگر بتوانم به کشور و مردم کمک میکنم.
اما این یک رفتار جهانی است و به یک کشور و مردم خاص محدود نمیشود.
مهم نیست آمریکایی، ایرانی، یهودی، مسلمان، مسیحی، سیاه، سفید.
هیچ مرزی وجود ندارد.
برای من نامها و مرزها مدتهاست که بی مفهوم شده اند.
چراکه واقعیت را اینچنین دیدم!

----------


## amin1softco

> *گفتم می یام تا بتونم احساسم رو نسبت به خودم بهتر کنم*
> هیچ وقت چهره استاد از یادم نمی ره به مانیتور خیره شده بود شاید داشت افسوس می خورد...
> اینها را گفتم که شاید بتونه یک نگاهی به دوستان بده
> من واقعا نگاهم به تحصیل صرفا تخصص نیست


 ببینید یکسری ارزش ها هستند که می تونه این احساس را شکل بده و این بسته به ظرفیت و من درونی شخص بر می گرده شخصی که بزرگ است این احساس را در تغیر یک سنت اشتباه در یک جامعه ببینه و شخصی که شخصیت کوچکتری داره در محدوده کوچکتر مثلاً کارگر در بهتر انجام دادن کار خودش است .
من خودم یک دوستی داشتم خدای شبکه بود ولی برای گرفتن مدارک معتبر سیسکو اقدام نکرده بود ولی تلاش کرد و تونست اون مدرک را هم اخذ کنه احساسی که داشت از طرز حرف زدنش کاملاً مشخص بود . ولی همه هم قرار نیست بیل گیتس یا استیو جابز باشند . ...

----------


## amin1softco

@*hamidhws* : موافقم .
@*a_mottaghi_pour* : برنامه ایی بنویسید که منطقه ارسطو را از منطق فازی در متن داده شده تمیز دهد !! ؟ خدمتم برای مدرکه مگه نه ؟
@*parvizwpf* : گرچه زیاد به این بحث ربطی نداره منم خیلی وقتا به این فکر می کردم که دلیل تخصیص این منابع چیه در عالم چرا یکی می شه فقیر یکی شاه چرا یکی استعداد داره ولی یکی باید چندبرابر اون تلاش کنه تا به همون نتیجه برسه و در آخر بچه بودم همه می گفتند دعای کودکای پاک مستجابه ومنم دعا می کردم و مستجاب نیم شد همش می گفتم یا من بچه بدی هستم یا ...!!!

----------


## amin1softco

> من با این موافقم که باید روی *تعادل و واقعگرایی* بیشتر فکر کنیم و احتمالا تخصیص منابع و برنامه ها و آموزش و غیره رو تغییر بدیم.
> ولی در کنارش مشکلی نداره، مفیده، یا حتی لازمه که آموزش دانش و فناوریهای  پیشرفته و تحقیقات و کار روی اونا هم حداقل تاحدی وجود داشته باشه.


موافقم . اگر هر کسی می تونست موقع انتخاب رشته علاقه هاش را بگه و استعداد هاش را بده و بر اساس این داده ها یک رشته متناسب با ظرفیت های فرد به اوئن داده می شد بهتر بود.
ولی مدرک بد نیست ولی کسی که راه خودش را پیدا کنه می تونه بره و خالق دانش باشه و این بهتره...

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> دوست عزیز این احساسی که فرمودید یک مسئله فرهنگیه و عرف  وشرایط جامعه باعث شده این احساس در شما بوجود بیاد .توی هر جامعه شخصیت هر انسان بر اساس معیار های خاصی ارزش گذاری میشه و توی کشور ما مدرک باعث افزایش شخصیت و محبوبیت یک شخص در سطح جامعه میشه . شما هم جزئی از یک جامعه هستید و این احساس شما بخاطر هنجارهای اجتماعی درون شما بوجود اومده و دلیل درستی اون نیست!
> من نمیگم مدرک در کل خوب نیست و ... . من میگم حالا که قراره یه دانشجو عمر و جوونی و وقتو و انرژییشو به مدت چندین سال یا دهه! توی دانشگاه ها صرف کنه چرا نباید زیر ساخت طوری پیاده بشه که دانشجو مجبور نباشه از دروس غیر درسی برای بالابردن علم خودش استفاده کنه؟چرااین همه وقتو انرژی رو باید بزاریم که فقط خودمون رو گول بزنیم فقط برای اینکه احساس کنیم که احساس بهتری نسبت به خودمون داریم و هیچ فایده و بار علمی برامون نداشته باشه؟یه دانشگاه میتونه محل استعداد یابی و بالابردن استعداد یک شخص باشه (همین کاری که کشورهای جهان اول و پیشرفته انجام میدن) نه صرفا برای داشتن احساس بهتر نسبت به خودمون!


من در صحبت هام اشاره کردم که دانشگاه های ما اصلا بار علمی نداره و این در آموزشگاه ها و یا حتی منابع فارسی هم قابل مشاهده ست
آخرش خودمون باید در مهارت و تخصصی که بهش علاقه داریم قدرتمند شویم
وگرنه مدرک و یا تحصیل اصلا ربطی به تخصص نداره

ما در جهانی زندگی می کنیم که هر کس باید راه خودش رو پیدا کنه و اون حال و  احساس رو نسبت به خودش رو عمیق تر کنه البته این گفته من نیست علم روان  شناسی همین رو میگه
یک نفر ممکنه با خوردن قهوه انرژی زیادی به دست بیاره و دیگری ممکنه قهوه حتی حالش رو هم بهم بزنه اما اگر نسکافه بخوره ممکنه همون انرژی را به دست بیاره
من می خوام بگم هر کس باید با توجه به شناخت خودش هم قدم بر داره به نظر من 100 درصد موفقیت های زندگی و رشد و پیشرفت ما بهره گیری از EQ هستش
حالا من قصد ندارم مبحث روان شناسی راه بیاندازم ولی واقعیت اینه که ما در شرایطی هستیم که شاید 10 درصد EQ را هم نداریم و با اینکه در وجود همه ما هست اما پرورش نیافته و باید اون رو تقویت کنیم
حرف های شما از اونجایی می یاد که شاید تحصیلات دانشگاهی ندارید و زیر بار اون هم نمی رید البته جسارت نشه
و یا شاید شما هم از تحصیل انصراف دادید
و... 
در کل اگر حتی لیسانس هم داشتید این طور به قضایا نگاه نمی کرید
بدون شک تحصیلات ما نسبت به کشورهای پیشرفته 1 به 1000 هستش
و بدون شک به قول شما به جز وقت تلف کردن نیستش
اما اینها یک طرف ماجرا هستش
طرف دیگر اینه که من اگر ارشد داشته باشم در اولین فرصت به دانشگاه های خارج از کشور برای ادامه تحصیل می رم
اگر من ارشد داشته باشم می تونم در جامعه برای خودم موقعیت درست کنم البته خودم... 
ولی اونی که مثلا با مدرک فوق لیسانس شیمی شده راننده تاکسی بماند اینا همونایی هستند که ترجیح می دهند بدبخت باشند تا همه اونها رو خوشبخت ببینند
شما در آینده ممکنه خانواده دار هم بشید قطعا تحصیلات می تونه شما را در ارائه زندگی هم در شریک و هم در فرزندان نقش مهمی داشته باشه
گذشت اون قدیما که طرف از بین 1000 نفر یک دیپلم داشت
ولی حالا ببینید لیسانس و ارشد شده صرقا یک کاغذ و پیش نیاز برای ادامه راه گسترش 
دوست عزیزمون *a_mottaghi_pour* صحبت جالبی کردند
من با افتخار میگم که لیسانس فلسفه ام و برنامه نیوس هم هستم. 
حالا مگه این دانشگاه چقدر وقتمون را می گیره که اینقدر بزرگش می کنید 
نهایتا 3 روز در هفته و اونهم 6 یا 7 ساعت اگر پیام نور و علمی کاربردی باشه که نصف این هم وقت نمی خواد
من اصلا در صحبت هام قصد جسارت ندارم و خوشحالم که نر شما را ندارم :لبخند: 
موفق باشید

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> @*hamidhws* : موافقم .
> @*a_mottaghi_pour* : برنامه ایی بنویسید که منطقه ارسطو را از منطق فازی در متن داده شده تمیز دهد !! ؟ خدمتم برای مدرکه مگه نه ؟
> @*parvizwpf* : گرچه زیاد به این بحث ربطی نداره منم خیلی وقتا به این فکر می کردم که دلیل تخصیص این منابع چیه در عالم چرا یکی می شه فقیر یکی شاه چرا یکی استعداد داره ولی یکی باید چندبرابر اون تلاش کنه تا به همون نتیجه برسه و در آخر بچه بودم همه می گفتند دعای کودکای پاک مستجابه ومنم دعا می کردم و مستجاب نیم شد همش می گفتم یا من بچه بدی هستم یا ...!!!


در مورد مبحث آخری شما باید بگم اگر یکم EQ خود را بسنجید و اون را تقویت کنید مطمئن به همون مثالی که زدید می رسید
EQ  و یا بهتر بگم هوش عاطفی و اجتماعی

----------


## Arash_janusV3

این را هم اشاره کنم
ما خودمون هم یه کم بهونه تراشی می کنیم 
به جای اینکه تحصیلات دانشگاهی را به عنوان یک اجبار در زندگی ببینیم یک مزاحم می بینیم
البته من می دونم که شاید خیلیا با حرف من مخالف باشند 
ولی این دلیل بر اشتباه بودن حرف من نیست و یا درست بودن حرف شما نیست
حرفهای من هم شاید اصلا اشتباه باشه و به قول دوستمون توهم زده باشم :لبخند: 
اما بهتره بیشتر بیاندیشیم
امیدوارم روز و روزگار همه دوستان خوش باشه

----------


## hamidhws

> حرف های شما از اونجایی می یاد که شاید تحصیلات دانشگاهی ندارید


بنده خودم کارشناسی دارم و برای کارشناسی ارشد دارم بورسیه میگیرم برم کانادا . در ضمن خانوادتا بالاترین تحصیلات دانشگاهی رو داریم . برادر دانشجوی فوق دکترا و بورسیه  پدر استاد دانشگاه حتی خواهرم هم فوق لیسانس علوم سیاسی!من خیلی بهتر از شما توی جو فرهنگی و دانشکاهی بودم پس خواهشا اظهار فضله الکی نفرمایید!
در ضمن مطالعات غیر درسیم هم 100 برابر بیشتره و مثل اون دوستتون منم متاسفانه فقط برای شخصیت اجتماعی مدرک میگیرم نه بالابردن سطح علمی!از این وضعیتم به شدت ناراحتم و حداقل کاری که میتونم الان انجام بدمم نشون دادن مخالفتمه نه پاک کردن صورت مسئله!




> بدون شک تحصیلات ما نسبت به کشورهای پیشرفته 1 به 1000 هستش
> و بدون شک به قول شما به جز وقت تلف کردن نیستش


شماچطور سیستم اموزشی مارو به کشورهای پیشرفته مقایسه میکنید؟
ببخشید این حرف رو میزنم اما امثال شما این مملکت رو به گند کشیدن! شما به جای حل مسئله صورت مسئله رو پاک میکنید.
من نگفتم تحصیلات بده یا مدرک خوب نیست . من خودم مطمئنا تا مدرک دکترا یا شایدم فوق رو میگیرم اما از این ناراحتم که این وقت و انرژی میتونست بهتر و هدفمند تر کنترل بشه نه اینکه به قول شما هیچ بار علمی نداشته باشه و صرفا برای احساس بهتر زندگیمون رو هدر بدیم! درضمن شما نظام اموزشی ما رو با کشورهای پیشرفته مقایسه نکنید. یه نفر با مدرک دکترا بدون مطالعات غیر درسی در ایران  در مقابل یک نفر که مثلا مدرک دکتراشو از هاروارد گرفته (بدون مطالعات غیر درسی )   قابل مقایسه نیست! شما خیلی سطحی به قضیه نگاه میکنید.
شما یه نگاه به سیستم اموزشی ژاپن بنداز . اونوقت متوجه وخامت اوضا میشی!سیستم اموزشی ما هیچ برنامه ای برای شکوفایی استعداد ها نداره. اکثر استعداد ها باید در سن های خیلی پایین کشف بشه و باز پروری بشه. باید کمک بشه نه اینکه با یه نظام اموزشی غلط باعث سرکوب و منحرف کردن اون بشه

----------


## hamidhws

> ولی اونی که مثلا با مدرک فوق لیسانس شیمی شده راننده تاکسی بماند اینا همونایی هستند که ترجیح می دهند بدبخت باشند تا همه اونها رو خوشبخت ببینند


دلیلش این نیست دلیلش بازهم نشان از سیستم اموزشی غلط این مملکته . اون شخص طبیعتا از اون دسته از اشخاصی هست که صرف داشتن مدرک دنبال کار میگردن و از اونحا که سطح علمی  این دسته از اشخاص نزدیک به صفره و از اونجا که شرکت های خصوصی بیشتر دنبال نیروی متخصص (همراه با مدرک هستن) و چون این دسته از افراد تخصص لازم رو ندارن معمولا شغل مناسبی رو پیدا نمیکنن یا حداقل توی شغلشون موفق نیستن و برای جبران از شغل های مکمل مثل رانندگی تاکسی روی میارن!

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> بنده خودم کارشناسی دارم و برای کارشناسی ارشد دارم بورسیه میگیرم برم کانادا . در ضمن خانوادتا بالاترین تحصیلات دانشگاهی رو داریم . برادر دانشجوی فوق دکترا و بورسیه  پدر استاد دانشگاه حتی خواهرم هم فوق لیسانس علوم سیاسی!من خیلی بهتر از شما توی جو فرهنگی و دانشکاهی بودم پس خواهشا اظهار فضله الکی نفرمایید!
> در ضمن مطالعات غیر درسیم هم 100 برابر بیشتره و مثل اون دوستتون منم متاسفانه فقط برای شخصیت اجتماعی مدرک میگیرم نه بالابردن سطح علمی!از این وضعیتم به شدت ناراحتم و حداقل کاری که میتونم الان انجام بدمم نشون دادن مخالفتمه نه پاک کردن صورت مسئله!
> 
> 
> شماچطور سیستم اموزشی مارو به کشورهای پیشرفته مقایسه میکنید؟
> ببخشید این حرف رو میزنم اما امثال شما این مملکت رو به گند کشیدن! شما به جای حل مسئله صورت مسئله رو پاک میکنید.
> من نگفتم تحصیلات بده یا مدرک خوب نیست . من خودم مطمئنا تا مدرک دکترا یا شایدم فوق رو میگیرم اما از این ناراحتم که این وقت و انرژی میتونست بهتر و هدفمند تر کنترل بشه نه اینکه به قول شما هیچ بار علمی نداشته باشه و صرفا برای احساس بهتر زندگیمون رو هدر بدیم! درضمن شما نظام اموزشی ما رو با کشورهای پیشرفته مقایسه نکنید. یه نفر با مدرک دکترا بدون مطالعات غیر درسی در ایران  در مقابل یک نفر که مثلا مدرک دکتراشو از هاروارد گرفته (بدون مطالعات غیر درسی )   قابل مقایسه نیست! شما خیلی سطحی به قضیه نگاه میکنید.
> شما یه نگاه به سیستم اموزشی ژاپن بنداز . اونوقت متوجه وخامت اوضا میشی!سیستم اموزشی ما هیچ برنامه ای برای شکوفایی استعداد ها نداره. اکثر استعداد ها باید در سن های خیلی پایین کشف بشه و باز پروری بشه. باید کمک بشه نه اینکه با یه نظام اموزشی غلط باعث سرکوب و منحرف کردن اون بشه


یک جوری صحبت می کنید انگار من همه استادها و دانشگاهها و کلاسها و درسها و ..و را تعیین کردم
سیستم آموزشی غلطه که غلطه خوب چه کاری از دست من بر میاد
شما اگر دلت می سوزه به حال آموزشی یک حرکت برید جلو ببینم می تونید نقطه توی این نظام آموزشی جا به جا کنید
شما دارید در صحبت تون یک مقدار زیاده روی می کنید
شما هر کی هستید فقط برای خودتون هستید
در صورتی که ما در اینجا فقط داریم نظر می دیم
لطفا جوگیر نشید 
براتون آرزوی موفقیت دارم

----------


## hamidhws

> موافقم . اگر هر کسی می تونست موقع انتخاب رشته علاقه هاش را بگه و استعداد هاش را بده و بر اساس این داده ها یک رشته متناسب با ظرفیت های فرد به اوئن داده می شد بهتر بود.


کاملا موافقم



> ولی مدرک بد نیست ولی کسی که راه خودش را پیدا کنه می تونه بره و خالق دانش باشه و این بهتره...


بد نیست اما میتونست مفید تر باشه.
دوست عزیز تمام حرف من اینه , خیلی ها با این نوع و روش نظام اموزشی فرصت پیدا کردن استعداد خودشون رو پیدا نمیکنن و فقط تعداد محدودی هستن که راه خودشون رو پیدا میکنن. من تمام حرفم اینه : توی کشور ما باید از همون ابتدا و دوران ابتدایی استعداد یابی بشه و اون استعداد پرورش داده بشه . استعداد همه افراد شبیه به هم نیست و با همه نباید یک نوع رفتار بشه. در غیر اینصورت تازه ما توی سن نوجوانی یا حوانی  میتونیم راه خودمون رو پیدا کنیم و توی خیلی از موارد دیگه دیر شده!

----------


## hamidhws

> شما اگر دلت می سوزه به حال آموزشی یک حرکت برید جلو ببینم می تونید نقطه توی این نظام آموزشی جا به جا کنید


دوست عزیزاگه هرکس توی هر قسمت کوچکی از این جامعه اندازه توان خودش سعی در تغییر مهمی داشته باشه محقق میشه. من به تنهایی قادر به کاری نیستم . این یه کار جمعیه که همکاری عمومی رو میطلبه

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> دوست عزیزاگه هرکس توی هر قسمت کوچکی از این جامعه اندازه توان خودش سعی در تغییر مهمی داشته باشه محقق میشه. من به تنهایی قادر به کاری نیستم . این یه کار جمعیه که همکاری عمومی رو میطلبه


همین که ما نمی تونیم یک جمع را راه اندازی کنیم یک ضعفه!!
ضعفی از کودکی با ما رشد کرده
ما حتی نمی تونیم دگر پذیر باشیم
ما حتی نمی تونیم نظر مخالف دیگری را حتی بشنویم
ما فقط نظرمون رو تحمیل می کنیم به دیگری دلیلشم اینه که من این کار رو می کنم پس تو هم انجام بده
چون من نمی خوام چیزی به من ثابت کنه که کارم یا حرفم اشتباهه
معتقدم احساسی که گاهی بهش می خندیم ممکنه برای دیگری به دنیا ارزش داشته باشه
و خیلی راحت اون احساس رو زیر پا می گذاریم بدون اینکه دردمون بیاد...
اصلا دوست ندارم برداشت بد راجب به حرفهام بکنبد صرفا بیان واقعیته 
 حالا حساب کنید ما با وجود چنین خصوصیاتی یک جمع هم تشکیل می دیم
جمعی که یک بار تشکیل دادم در دانشگاه البته با رایزنی هایی 
مدیر گروه ، رئیس دانشگاه و معاون آموزشی رو متقاعد کردم این طرز آموزش های تخصصی را تغییر بدیم حتی یه سری پروژه هایی هم
با مدیر گروه انجام دادیم اما به محضی که به گروه 6 7 نفری می رسیم
همون مشکلاتی که عرض کردم پیش میاد
هیچ کس کار خودش را انجام نمی ده
وجالب اینجاست که طرف هنوز کاری را انجام نداده و هنوز خودی نشون نداده به من می گه در قبال این چه چیزی به من می دید
جواب من این بود رئیس دانشگاه یه سری قولهایی دادند که بعد از اتمام تحصیلات برای ما امتیازاتی در نظر می گیرند
البته اون مهم نیست مهم انجام یک کار بزرگ هستش ولی در نهایت چی شد هیچی 
دست در دست هم انصراف دادند 
منظورم این بود با مدرک چه در داخل و چه خارج و چه با نظام آموزشی عالی و ... این مشکلات حل نمی شه
امیدوارم یک روزی به خودمون بیایم

----------


## hamidhws

> همین که ما نمی تونیم یک جمع را راه اندازی کنیم یک ضعفه!!


آفرین!منم به همین دلیل از نظام اموزشی فعلی شکایت دارم دوست عزیز. واقعا فکر نمیکنید این  ضعف بخاطر نوع اموزش و سطح فکری افراد برمیگرده؟وقتی از کلاس اول ابتدایی مارو اینطوری بار میارن چطور میخواین یک شبه هنجار شکنی کنید! 



> منظورم این بود با مدرک چه در داخل و چه خارج و چه با نظام آموزشی عالی و ... این مشکلات حل نمی شه


باور کنید این مشکلات ثمره همین سیستم غلطه! وگرنه کی گفته نژاد ایرانی از ساختار DNA خودخواه و تک فکر هست و قدرت کار تیمی نداره؟صد در صد اینطور نیست. عوامل خارجی و محیطی در طول زندگی شخصیت یک فرد رو شکل میدن. پس مطمئن باش اگر مشکلی بدین صورت هست به دلیل کارکرد غلطه همون عوامل خارجی هست. هم خانواده هم سیستم اموزشی هم فرهنگ جامعه. اما اگر باز هم عمقی به قضیه نگاه کنید میبینید حتی فرهنگ جامعه و خانواده در نهایت به سیستم اموزشی مربوطه. یه بچه 6 7 ساله مثل یه خمیر میمونه که هرجوربخوای میتونی شکلش بدی

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> آفرین!منم به همین دلیل از نظام اموزشی فعلی شکایت دارم دوست عزیز. واقعا فکر نمیکنید این  ضعف بخاطر نوع اموزش و سطح فکری افراد برمیگرده؟وقتی از کلاس اول ابتدایی مارو اینطوری بار میارن چطور میخواین یک شبه هنجار شکنی کنید! 
> 
> باور کنید این مشکلات ثمره همین سیستم غلطه! وگرنه کی گفته نژاد ایرانی از ساختار DNA خودخواه و تک فکر هست و قدرت کار تیمی نداره؟صد در صد اینطور نیست. عوامل خارجی و محیطی در طول زندگی شخصیت یک فرد رو شکل میدن. پس مطمئن باش اگر مشکلی بدین صورت هست به دلیل کارکرد غلطه همون عوامل خارجی هست. هم خانواده هم سیستم اموزشی هم فرهنگ جامعه. اما اگر باز هم عمقی به قضیه نگاه کنید میبینید حتی فرهنگ جامعه و خانواده در نهایت به سیستم اموزشی مربوطه. یه بچه 6 7 ساله مثل یه خمیر میمونه که هرجوربخوای میتونی شکلش بدی


من هم در پی توضیح اثبات همین حرفها هستم
با تمام حرفهای شما موافقم
ولی نکته ای را نباید فراموش کنیم
این ما هستیم که می تونیم امروزمون رو تغییر بدیم
و تاثیرات گذشته را کمرنگ کنیم
در صحبت هام اشاره کردم به خود باوری ...
به خاطر همین عرض می کردم که بهتره به مدرک هیچ امیدی برای علم و دانش و مهارت بیشتر در تخصص نداشته باشیم
ولی صرفا مدرک را داشته باشیم اگر در ایران هستیم صرفا با وقت تلف کردن هم می تونیم مدرک بگیریم...
ولی در صورتی که در خارج از کشور به تحصیل و رشد و پیشرفت بپردازیم که دیگر بهتر از این نمی شه و قطعا راهی ست که نهایت نداره
و قطعا از لحاظ علمی و پایداری و آگاهی بسیار متفاوت خواهیم بود
من به این نتیجه رسیدم اگر خواستم مثلا لیسانس را در ایران بگیرم
علاوه بر وقت و انرژی که در اینجا می گذارم
باید ببینم در کشورهایی مثل امریکا ، ژاپن و ... در این سطح علمی چه چیزهایی را آموزش می دهند و من در کنار لیسانسی که در ایران می گیرم
اونها را هم جدا از دانشگاه یاد بگیرم تا حداقل بتونم تا حدودی نزدیک باشم به سطح علمی دانشگاهی خارج از این نظام پیش پا افتاده
 البته در مباحث تخصصی

----------


## hamidhws

درسته دوست عزیز. بالاخره گاهی وقتا همه چیز اونجور که ما میخوایم پیش نمیره و مجبوریم از بین بد و بدتر انتخاب کنیم.اما امیدوارم کسانی که قدرت اجرایی دارن یکم روی این موضوع حساسیت بیشتری به خرج بدن. 

به امید آینده ای بهتر...

----------


## علی متقی پور

> دوست عزیزمون *a_mottaghi_pour* صحبت جالبی کردند
> من با افتخار میگم که لیسانس فلسفه ام و برنامه نویس هم هستم. 
> حالا مگه این دانشگاه چقدر وقتمون را می گیره که اینقدر بزرگش می کنید 
> نهایتا 3 روز در هفته و اونهم 6 یا 7 ساعت اگر پیام نور و علمی کاربردی باشه که نصف این هم وقت نمی خواد
> من اصلا در صحبت هام قصد جسارت ندارم و خوشحالم که نظر شما را ندارم
> موفق باشید


آرش جان من بشخصه چون مدرکم با تخصصم ربطی به هم نداره هیچوقت علیهه دانشگاه و مدرک حرفی نزده و نمیزنم. ولی کلیتا باید بگم سطح علمی تو کشور ما بسیار پائینه و این یه بحث ریشه ایه. یعنی از همون ابتدا نظام آموزشی ایراد داره. بنظر من با توجه به سطح علمی کسائیکه وارد دانشگاه میشن بیش از این نمیشه تو دانشگاه چیزی بهشون یاد داد

----------


## amin1softco

> در مورد مبحث آخری شما باید بگم اگر یکم EQ خود را بسنجید و اون را تقویت کنید مطمئن به همون مثالی که زدید می رسید
> EQ  و یا بهتر بگم هوش عاطفی و اجتماعی


عزیز دلم من به نتیجه رسیدم که برای جامعه همه جور آدمی نیاز است و همه قرار نیست یک نوع باشند ولی میزان این برای من همیشه سوال بود که منشآ و منبع ها چطوری بین پدیده های طبیعی تقسیم می شود ....ولی هوش عاطفی رو خوب اومدی

----------


## Arash_janusV3

> آرش جان من بشخصه چون مدرکم با تخصصم ربطی به هم نداره هیچوقت علیهه دانشگاه و مدرک حرفی نزده و نمیزنم. ولی کلیتا باید بگم سطح علمی تو کشور ما بسیار پائینه و این یه بحث ریشه ایه. یعنی از همون ابتدا نظام آموزشی ایراد داره. بنظر من با توجه به سطح علمی کسائیکه وارد دانشگاه میشن بیش از این نمیشه تو دانشگاه چیزی بهشون یاد داد


منم همین را می خواستم عرض کنم
که در دانشگاه تخصصی یاد نمی گیریم
حتی با برخی تکنولوژی ها هم آشنا نمی شیم چه برسه به یادگیری مهارت
در نهایت باید خودمون ببینیم چیکاره ایم :لبخند:

----------


## behzad_fn

با سلام
متن موجود در پست اول از نوشته های آقای محمدرضا شعبانعلی است
ایشان در زمینه علم مذاکره که از مهمترین مباحث رشته مدیریت است صاحب نظر و مولف چند کتاب می باشند.
درضمن سایت خیلی پر باری هم دارند و قسمتی بنام رادیو مذاکره هم تو سایتشون هست که ویس های خیلی عالی داره
و برای قشر برنامه نویس که از نظر مباحث تجاری و ارائه صحیح محصول زیاد حرفه ای نیستند خیلی حرف ها داره. حتما برید و ببینید.

 www.shabanali.com

----------

